# chemical patina + oil VS painting...?



## wgzn (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm mid-process on a custom smoker build and we've come to the point of discussing finish. This is kind of a rough-industrial "steam-punk" design, and I'm wanting something other than the usual "high-temp-black" finish.

I've been looking around the web and came across something that chemically patinas steel and you can top that with an oil rub. This seems to be done more on firearms and decor pieces, and I'm having a hard time figuring out whether it's suited for high-temp situations.

The builder has suggested a muriatic acid wipe. I've done that with new chain to "bronze" it for a kitchen pot rack. But 6 feet of chain is one thing. A big-ass smoker is another...

Anyone here ever do, or see something like this done?


----------



## mike243 (Jul 31, 2020)

Seen something posted recently of a rust/antique look finish . will try to remember where I seen that.


----------



## Magic Meat (Jul 31, 2020)

wgzn said:


> I'm mid-process on a custom smoker build and we've come to the point of discussing finish. This is kind of a rough-industrial "steam-punk" design, and I'm wanting something other than the usual "high-temp-black" finish.
> 
> I've been looking around the web and came across something that chemically patinas steel and you can top that with an oil rub. This seems to be done more on firearms and decor pieces, and I'm having a hard time figuring out whether it's suited for high-temp situations.
> 
> ...


If you want a different old school blackish bluish patina that won't peel or flake like paint, you could try black walnut husks boiled in water until the water almost starts thickening. This will produce a very  serious natural dye that will pretty much permanently stain anything including steel, mix this dye with white vinegar so it has some acid bite into the steel, brush it on and let it sit for a while and buff off and repeat (kind of like staining wood) until you get the desired look.. It certainly won't look like paint that's for sure. It will have a modeled imperfect sort of semi transparent patina. The steel has to be shiny and clean and totally degreased beforehand.
Then when it is the color you like let it dry really well and then season right over it with a few coats of canola. I use original PAM on all my stuff works great.
That would be a unique finish that nobody else has guaranteed. Try it out on some scrap steel.
If you don't have black walnut trees in your area or can't wait for the fall for the nuts to come down.
I am fairly certain you can buy dried black walnut husks on Ebay..  You probably won't need much more then a couple pounds.
The other chemicals made for browning and blueing 
Are typically pretty toxic and sold in really small amounts for gun parts etc.  And would probably cost you quite a bit of money and a hazmat suit to apply safely to a B A Smoker.


----------



## patman (Jan 31, 2022)

What did you end up doing? Have any pics?


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jan 31, 2022)

Patina Finishes for Steel
					

This article examines the various patinas and related finishes for steel.  These finishes either involve oxidation of the metal or are nonreactive finishes.




					feltmagnet.com


----------

